# What bar and why?



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

I've been rethinking my setup and wondering what everyone is running, just to get some ideas. What bars are you running? Short or long stem? What height are your bars relative to your saddle? Are you riding rigid or a squishy fork? What kind of terrain (flat, flowy, steep, tech)?

Seems like a lot more are running flat bars vs bars with more sweep these days.

Me I'm running Jones loop bars on a rigid El Mari, right around saddle height. The jones bars helped me recover from a bout of tennis elbow, but I'm considering going to something with less sweep. Also thinking about ti to soften the ride a bit. I ride mid Atlantic single track with a lot of short but steep climbs that require ALot of torque

Whatcha got?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Like my Niner Flat Top Carbons 710mm wide on two rigid 29ers.



SPP


----------



## Teetshorn (Jul 13, 2013)

Thompson flat carbon bar.


----------



## jpip (Dec 14, 2013)

My buddy uses that same niner bar and loves it. I'm thinking of getting a race face turbine 35mm wide mini riser. I would get a carbon bar for compliance but am not sure if it will help much.


----------



## Glynn Sluder (Jun 25, 2011)

I like my Answer 720's, when I quit clipping trees with 'em I'll probably go wider. 

ProTAPER® Carbon 720 AM | Answer Products


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm liking my Thomson carbon flat bars with a 70mm stem on my 19" kona unit. It's feels really good to me.


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

Ti flat bar, 720 wide, 80mm stem, bars and saddle near the same height. Using some cheapo bar ends that I've cut down to 2" and polished. Love that setup for climbing.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Crank Bros. Cobalt 11's 780mm / 15mm rise.........90mm Sunline XC-1 stem.


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

Im a big fan of short stem, wide bars. I'm building a Surly Karate Monkey, Thomson setback seatpost, 90mm Thomson stem 0 deg rise, and for the first time a flat zero rise handlebar, 760mm. Should be interesting.


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

On-One Fleegle. Love the bend but i wish it was a tad wider. Would like to try a Carver.....


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

I have these on one of my bikes and I really like them.

3T Cycling - EXTENDO


----------



## 1SPDBING (Mar 16, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

I've settled on RaceFace SixC 785mm wide carbon bars with 3/4" rise for both my SS and FS. The extra width is exactly what I need with monkey arms and for the price it's hard to beat the weight and carbon-ness. I live in Durango, CO and do a LOT of climbing and have a fair amount of rock/chunk. My SS is built lightweight with a rigid fork (all carbon).

Oh, I'm running a 70mm stem on my FS and 60mm on my SS. On both bikes the bars are 1/2 to 3/4" lower than the seat. I tried even but it just didn't feel right when I stood up. It felt like I had less leverage.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I've tried many (Mary, Jones, Niner, Easton, Ragley, super wide Kore, etc.), but for right now, my go to is a Salsa Bend 2 (23 deg). I find around 700-710mm the perfect width, and I love the sweep of the bars. This is on a 90mm stem.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Flat, pretty straight downhill bar, shortened to about 750mm, or so. 60 mm stem. Bar is very slightly below seat level (haven't measured).
Rigid 26er with AM(ish) geometry. Trails are twisty with lots of minor chatter and slightly technical features, requiring active rider input all the time. No big climbs or descents (by mountain standards): constantly varying short ups and downs, sometimes a little steep.

The bar is a little awkward when just cruising on smooth paths but "disappears" when things get a little bit more interesting.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

20 mm rise Easton Haven bars 710 wide with Ergon GP-2 grips


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

You are already using the Jones bar- that is what I use.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Honestly really surprised to see so many regular sweep bars and so few alt bars. Don't the flat bars hurt your elbows from climbing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't want this to come off wrong but if it was fairly normal for people to experience elbow pain with regular bars I have a feeling that they would fall out of favor and Alt bars would become "regular." Since that hasn't happened yet I'm still thinking that regular bars are what most people are running....


----------



## Hairnet (Jul 23, 2013)

1SPDBING said:


> My vote is for Answer Pro taper carbon 20/20 bars. Just got those and the 90mm 10* Thomson stem for Christmas.


This looks really neat and I may have to try one of my friend's similar bars that he has stashed away.


----------



## 1SPDBING (Mar 16, 2013)

Ddd


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Ufdah said:


> I don't want this to come off wrong but if it was fairly normal for people to experience elbow pain with regular bars I have a feeling that they would fall out of favor and Alt bars would become "regular." Since that hasn't happened yet I'm still thinking that regular bars are what most people are running....


I hear what you're saying. And the industry responds to the market - if there were more riders adopting swept bars you'd see more swept bars as OEM. Or at least more swept bar options. Just the same if there were more riders on single speeds you'd see more hardtails offered with EBBs or sliding dropouts.

I'm still a bit surprised, but come to think of it the riders winning local (and not so local) endurance races on SS are also running flat bars, sometimes with bar ends, but typically not bars with a lot of sweep.


----------



## Teetshorn (Jul 13, 2013)

I was experiencing elbow pain with riser bars, once I switched to a flat Thompson bar and a 90 Thompson stem the pain went away.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, you guys sure use wide bars. On the single speed race bike I use 635mm including the bar ends. On my geared bike I use 650mm (no bar bends) and that feel really wide to me. My stem is a 100mm, -17 degree on medium frames for both bikes.

I am 5'6".


----------



## ian0789 (Jul 15, 2013)

740mm Bars 18 rise. I might chop them down to 720 but I really love the wider bars. I went from 660 on my Full Sus and 680 on my Geared HT 29er to 740 on my SS 29er. I like the wider bars on the SS but I am not sure how id like them on my other two geared bikes. I have to pay attention to trees now but the benefits of the wider bars is great!

As for seat to bar I normally keep the nose of the seat to line up with right around bar hight. If I wanted drops Id ride my road bikes  I see a lot of people looking Aero on the mountain bike setup. I like a more neutral up right on my MTB.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Why Surly stickers on that bike? An inside joke?


----------



## ian0789 (Jul 15, 2013)

phsycle said:


> Why Surly stickers on that bike? An inside joke?


Because I wanted to put decals on it and was looking for something that said 1x1 and came across the Surly 1x1 decal set with a head badge for 14 bucks. I think it makes the bike look nice. I wasnt going to just toss out the other decals after I put on the 1x1's.

No inside joke other then the fact I cant really afford a new Surly frame or I would have been all over a karate monkey. I dont really see why you would even ask that question, its not like I am advertising it as my new Surly 1x1 with 29er wheels on it =P Its just a nice touch to the frame. I have gotten a lot of complements on the finished bike. And I make it a point to say what it really is.


----------



## ejw1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thomson carbon flat 710mm. Really nice ride compared to Niner flat alloy. Bars are on a small Niner one 9, 0 degree 90mm Thomson stem that's about level with the seat. I'm about 5'-8" and this set feels good.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I just started using these and so far after 2 rides I haven't had any hand pain like I used to. I went from the standard 9 degree bend 710mm wide kona AL bars. These are 720mm with 20 degree bend Carbon bars.










Sent from my hammock


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Favorites have been my old Easton Monkey DH bars. 720mm wide, but now want something wider. Problem is those Monkey's have the best back sweep and tip combination ever. Fit me perfectly. I'm thinking about the Enve Riser bar. I hear it "feels" like it has more sweep than stated.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Black Sheep Ti bars. 29.25" wide with 3/4 " rise and 40 degree sweep.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

I am building up a rigid jabber and I plan to go with a Carver Prybar and x-Lite ti stem once I figure out what length I want using my existing aluminum stuff. 

My guess is 90mm stem and 9 or 11 degree 730mm bars.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

I started this thread in 29er bikes thinking it would get more eyes, but I probably should have posted it here.

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/swept-bars-hand-positions-893663.html

I'm still surprised to see so many flat bars on single speeds since I've found that swept bars provide more comfort and power when aping up a steep climb. But IMO that comfort and power is compromised to some degree on descents, jumps, drops, and the twisty turny stuff because a nice wide flat bar puts you in a better position to lean the bike and react to what the bike is doing. That's not to say that you can't go fast downhill with Jones bars or Mary bars or whatever you're running, just that subjectively IMO you have more control with a flat bar. The guys winning or trying to win races on SS put a priority on downhill speed over overall comfort, so that's why you see more flat bars and less alt bars.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

BmoreKen said:


> The guys winning or trying to win races on SS put a priority on downhill speed over overall comfort, so that's why you see more flat bars and less alt bars.


maybe...or maybe they feel climbing is better with a flat bar. I would have thought the most important section of a hilly race to be the climbs, where most time is spent and there are bigger differences in speed. Personally I feel a flatish bar without extreme sweep allows me more fore/aft body movement, which suits my riding with weighting the rear or unweighting the front. I also feel a little more stable and that I can hold the bars confidently with it this way, but maybe that is just me...


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

finch2 said:


> maybe...or maybe they feel climbing is better with a flat bar. I would have thought the most important section of a hilly race to be the climbs, where most time is spent and there are bigger differences in speed. Personally I feel a flatish bar without extreme sweep allows me more fore/aft body movement, which suits my riding with weighting the rear or unweighting the front. I also feel a little more stable and that I can hold the bars confidently with it this way, but maybe that is just me...


Yeah good point, races are won and lost on the climbs probably not so much the descents. There goes that theory


----------



## whiskeytown1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ti Groovy Luv handles FTW!!!!!


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Kore Torsion...800mm
View attachment 861058

oops sorry, forgot the "why"...

wider keeps my chest more "open" making breathing (especially while climbing) easier
All the leverage I need to power up nasty climbs
Wide bars = more control in rocky sections on a rigid
They feel right


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

So, I went from the Jones to a Salsa Bend 23 degree and liked it for climbing but not for descents. Caused wrist pain because they cut across my palm a bit, making my wrist cant outwards. Running an 11 deg Salsa Salt right now, not as comfy climbing but maybe I'll adapt. Might try the fleegle next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

I have used the loaded AmxC bars on my SS, now use the on-one fleegles which are great! this on a med 9er with a 90mm stem..


----------



## JokerSC (Nov 5, 2011)

Salsa Pro Moto with 17 degree sweep. I also use ergon grips with bar ends.


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

Another Ti Groovy Luv vote. If you try them, you'll know why.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

steel Groovy Luvs on my 1x1

want the Ti ones because Ti

but $$$


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I tried a few alt bars and just could not get into them after a while. conventional seems to work just fine for most people, so i got some Ritchey Comp 2X bars with 5mm rise (which basically makes them flat-tops). I cut them down a tiny bit to 700-710mm and run them with clamp-on grips. I might try some stubby bar-ends on them, but wide and flat seems to be the most neutral thing for control in a variety of situations. cheap, reasonably light, and they just do the job. no more fussing over crazy-ass bars.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I use a Thomson carbon riser bar at 730mm, with a Thomson X4 90 degree 100mm stem. my bars are about 2 inches below my saddle.

Why: I was using a 690mm wide riser before and liked it, but wished it was longer so when it was time for new bars I got longer ones.


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

Syntace duraflite handlebar matched with 100mm F109 stem.

The handlebar is 630mm wide with an 8 deg sweep. On the narrow side from what everyone seems to run but the bar is extremely comfortable to me and I wouldn't want it any wider. I like the 8 degree sweep, tilts my wrists and therefore feels more comfortable. Had a straight ec70 that always bothered my wrists. Handlebar is light and strong without being jarring.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

Surly KM, 70mm stem, Salsa Pro Moto 2 bar (710, 5 degree sweep) with ergon bar end grips. SoCal with lots of climbing. They are way stiffer than my last bar (Nitto 666 bar) and I appreciate that during the really steep stuff when I'm really pulling. Would LOVE to try Alt Bars, especially Jones, but I want to try them first before buying. Wish they would allow for demos.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Bringing this post back to try to get some advice. I'm suffering elbow pain on both of my bikes (SS rigid, geared FS) which is a new thing for me. I'm sure it's related to either A) me getting older or B) something else I'm doing in addition to cycling but regardless, I'd like to find a way to deal with it. I was going to put a set of carbon bars on the SS anyhow for ride quality, but I don't see any reason to take the opportunity at half measures.

With the idea in mind that something more aggressive might make a difference, I'm looking at going from a 680mm 15mm rise to: (fill in the blank)

Obviously, the Jones Loop should be a consideration. 

Also like the looks of the 20/20 carbon bar pictured early in the thread.

What else should I be looking at? Carbon is going to be a plus for vibration damping qualities.


----------



## Teetshorn (Jul 13, 2013)

I was also experencing elbow pain, I'm 42 and ride a rigid SS. I started with a 680 flat bar and 110 mm stem, pain.... Went with a 720 riser, same stem...pain....finally upgraded to a carbon thompson flat wide bar w/ a 90o thompson 0 rise stem and a set of ergon grips... That last combo really helped and my elbows are almost back to normal.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Teetshorn said:


> I was also experencing elbow pain, I'm 42 and ride a rigid SS. I started with a 680 flat bar and 110 mm stem, pain.... Went with a 720 riser, same stem...pain....finally upgraded to a carbon thompson flat wide bar w/ a 90o thompson 0 rise stem and a set of ergon grips... That last combo really helped and my elbows are almost back to normal.


Interesting, because I went to Egron grips last year and it helped tremendously with my hands - fatigue was a problem, and since I play a fair amount of bass, I didn't need that in my life. How wide are your Thompsons? Maybe the answer is I just need carbon?


----------



## Teetshorn (Jul 13, 2013)

I went with the Egron grips to help with wrist pain that I was having also. The Thompson carbon flat bar is 730mm. Sucks getting old.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Cotharyus said:


> Bringing this post back to try to get some advice. I'm suffering elbow pain on both of my bikes (SS rigid, geared FS) which is a new thing for me. I'm sure it's related to either A) me getting older or B) something else I'm doing in addition to cycling but regardless, I'd like to find a way to deal with it. I was going to put a set of carbon bars on the SS anyhow for ride quality, but I don't see any reason to take the opportunity at half measures.


I'm not going to give you advise on bars (I went BACK to flat but wide bars with regular grips). But there was a point I was having trouble with my elbows. My left elbow got to the point where I sometime couldn't fully extend it. For me the thing that fixed it was deep massage. But for a long time I would self massage the hell out of my hands and forearms and I saw no change. Then I heard about this concept of "upstream' and 'downstream' in mobility videos. It never occurred to me I should be massaging ABOVE my elbows. The first 3 painful minutes I deep rolled my triceps, my arm felt like it was unlocking. After only a few days of painful self massage like this, my elbow pains have gone away. I have no idea if this info will help you, but that's oddly what worked for me.

Good luck, pain anywhere is no fun, and you don't want it to mess with the things you love doing.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm not expert but I can at least relate some experience. Maybe these suggestions will ring a chord.

I regularly ride with 6 guys who all have been riding for well over a decade, all on rigid singlespeeds, and we ride hilly east coast trail with plenty of steep climbs (but short compared to west coast standards). They are all using either Jones bars or Mary bars, and one guy on a Crivitz, and have all commented that the primary benefit is for climbing. They're all convinced that 40-45 degree sweep is necessary for rigid singlespeed. But they're also a bit set in their ways and not so hip to the "new" way of thinking with the wide bars and short stems. I think wide bar/short stem makes a difference.

When I had a bout of elbow tendonitis last year, I switched from a flat bar to the Jones bar and the tendonitis went away. I think the main cause of the tendonitis was from pulling hard on the bar, such as when climbing. But who knows, it could have been anything, from an awkward fall to sleeping on it weird, and maybe it was just coincidence that I switched bars and it healed up. Now I'm looking at bars with less sweep.

technique --- Could be that your gripping the bars too hard, or you're not staying loose, such as when descending a choppy downhill. Or it could be that you're too far behind the bar and the fully extended arm is being pulled, such as when going over logs or rocks or rollers. This goes back to the technique of keeping your chin above the stem and maintaining flexibility in the arms, even for steep descents. 

Just some things to think about.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts guys. I can't imagine it's a technique problem since I've been riding for a couple of decades myself, but it's always something I can pay attention to and see if anything crops up.

I'll take a look at the Mary bar and the Crivitz and see what I think. Somehow, I feel like all of these alt bars would be awkward, but I can't help but think the more natural hand position would help.


----------

